
The XEdDSA and VXEdDSA Signature Schemes - tptacek
https://whispersystems.org/docs/specifications/xeddsa/
======
tptacek
This is formal documentation for the elliptic curve signing system used by
Signal, which is based on Bernstein, Schwabe, and Lange's Ed25519.

If you've tried to read EdDSA and Elligator papers before, you will probably
find that this demystifies a bunch of it, since it's written specifically for
implementors.

